# Seeing Rebels....



## Dukinald (Jul 7, 2014)

So we spent the July 4th weekend at Williamsburg, VA and was at Busch gardens this past weekend. For some reason I started noticing peoples' DSLRs. Based on my observation, the Canon rebels probably outnumber any other DSLR 4-1. 

The family we were with had a T3 and kit lens while I was lugging a 6D with a 24-105. Seems most other families who had rebels just have kit lenses. I even saw a family of 5 lugging 3 rebels with them. 

Do you have the same observation across all the theme parks in the US and even the rest of the world? Maybe this is jus here in the US. 

Canon seems to have the correct formula to the consumer/entry-level market. Not quite sure what "it" is? If I had to start today I might not even pick Canon or recommend one (entry level only) to a friend.They are not the MP king, sensor / IQ not leading edge and there are others which are cheaper - attributes consumers usually look for. But I surely have my reasons why I'm sticking with them. Maybe it's just in the brand and marketing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 7, 2014)

If the price is right, why not settle for well known companies - Canon & Nikon.

Many of these poeple are likely shooting in the green mode anyways, my sister in laws are included.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 7, 2014)

I've seen the same thing and I can't remember the number, but somewhere I read that something like 80% percent of SLR owners (mostly entry level based on the sheer numbers) never take the kit lens off their camera. They want a "pro" looking camera that takes great photos and the Rebels do that very well. Of course that's why mirrorless will never sell well in the US (not to mention small cars, etc.) - we Americans like our stuff big and want to look professional ;D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 7, 2014)

Here in Brazil Canon Rebel dominate the market for entry level DSLR in a ratio 2 to 1. So even professional photographers use extensively Rebel for small jobs, like birthdays with the kit lens or Tamron 17-50mm. 

For some strange reason the female photographers prefer things like Nikon D3200, but they all use the kit lens. Maybe they import more with megapicles. 
Another incomprehensible thing is that all camera users D3200 with kit lens, use flash SB900/910 top line, and never know adjust the flash menu.


----------



## Hannes (Jul 7, 2014)

I see quite a lot of rebels in the UK but I would say there's about as many entry level nikons out there. Obviously almost exclusively with the kit lens or very rarely with the 55-250


----------



## seamonster (Jul 7, 2014)

You think you've seen rebelmania?

Try being in the Washington DC area from mid May-August. The swarms of locus- I mean tourists clogging the sidewalks and subway system are nearly all carrying rebels or D3xxx with the 18-55 and neck strap from the box. I'd say 95% of those are in the green mode. I have noticed a few more mirrorless this summer than last though.


----------



## axtstern (Jul 7, 2014)

In China I see the same on a different Level:
EOS 5D, 5DII or 5DIII but always with the 24-105 L and the Standard Canon Strap


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 7, 2014)

It's common, I find myself looking when people watching. I think there is something to be said by brand identity, but you're missing the biggest point - these people will not purchase a new camera for at least another 5 years. How do I figure - look at all the silver rebel's out there. Canon and Nikon are competing with themselves as there isn't a must have feature on any current dslr made - a T1i does video and that was 2009. The old adage was to take your photos to the next step, the dslr body on Auto is better than a Point n Shoot. No one says what you'll get by replacing it with anything better.

Lots of folks will talk your ear off about what they've been shooting or what they're brother in law has, but generally, the compact low end dslr has 99% of what these folks want. Nothing you tell them will get them to upgrade, let alone get a lens other than the kit zoom(s). All these cameras will hang from their OEM straps, sit in proudly labeled OEM bags, with a few hundred shots per year. Folks don't really care if they can get bigger, cleaner, better images - they'll just take the memory card down to the local print shop and get some 5x7's and call it a day.

I worry that the slacking demand for low end cameras will adversely effect the development money that Canon and Nikon have going forward.


----------



## Dukinald (Jul 7, 2014)

seamonster said:


> You think you've seen rebelmania?
> 
> Try being in the Washington DC area from mid May-August. The swarms of locus- I mean tourists clogging the sidewalks and subway system are nearly all carrying rebels or D3xxx with the 18-55 and neck strap from the box. I'd say 95% of those are in the green mode. I have noticed a few more mirrorless this summer than last though.



I can just imagine ;D

Last time we were in DC, I was still using my EOS 5 film camera.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2014)

axtstern said:


> In China I see the same on a different Level:
> EOS 5D, 5DII or 5DIII but always with the 24-105 L and the Standard Canon Strap



No surprise there. The 24-105 L is the best walk-around lens you can carry with a full frame camera. Never been wild about the Canon straps though – not particularly comfortable. Although I do like the CPS strap that Opti-Tech makes for Canon.



ajfotofilmagem said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't care what mode random people use? It's one thing to observe what camera someone has (and since manufacturers often put the model name on the strap, it's easy for those of us to don't follow the mass market offerings closely) from afar, but getting up close enough to observe mode-selection dials? That's weird. IJS.
> ...



Clearly.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm in Australia and at sporting events, its almost all Canon. This is especially noticeable at rally car races, where virtually everyone is carrying a Canon DSLR. But otherwise, I think Australia is rapidly become mirrorless central. In particular, I'm noticing a lot more Sony Nex and Olympus cameras.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 8, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what mode random people use? It's one thing to observe what camera someone has (and since manufacturers often put the model name on the strap, it's easy for those of us to don't follow the mass market offerings closely) from afar, but getting up close enough to observe mode-selection dials? That's weird. IJS.



It's kinda obvious when rebel users came to me and asked for photography advice. Not only they were shooting in the green mode, they were also using auto focus(camera focus to nearest point.)

Would that considered as "weird"?


----------



## zlatko (Jul 8, 2014)

I use a bunch of Canon DSLRs, but sometimes the smallest one is the most fun. The Rebel SL1 (100D) is super light and small, easiest to carry, and it works with all of my Canon lenses. By comparison, all of the other Rebels are big!


----------



## cid (Jul 8, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't care what mode random people use? It's one thing to observe what camera someone has (and since manufacturers often put the model name on the strap, it's easy for those of us to don't follow the mass market offerings closely) from afar, but getting up close enough to observe mode-selection dials? That's weird. IJS.
> ...



I usually only notice brand and type of body&lens combo and there are lots of rebels and kit lenses, really lots, even here in Slovakia, but in general everywhere I travelled. It happens to me I'm quite often asked to take a picture for someone. And then 99% of those cameras is in auto mode, ok maybe even 100%


----------



## Zv (Jul 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> axtstern said:
> 
> 
> > In China I see the same on a different Level:
> ...



I hate those Canon straps too, not only are they uncomfortable but they advertise your gear like you're some kind of touring sales rep. Not to mention they make you look even more like a tourist than you already are and just get in your way while doing portrait shots. Much prefer the BR style of strap if needed otherwise it's strapless. 

Oh and there are rebels by the ton here in Japan during festivals. Though I do like it when I spot some not commonly seen stuff now and again. Couldn't care less what mode they use their gear in, that's their unfortunate business.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 8, 2014)

There was a photo recently on this site of photographers at the world cup wearing Sony vests, yet virtually everyone was shooting Canon. It wasn't the high percentage of Canon users that surprised me. It was that they were all using the standard Canon strap.


----------



## sdsr (Jul 8, 2014)

My office is on Independence Mall in Philadelphia, and I spend a fair amount of time in NY, so I see loads of tourists and yes, among dslr users Canons seem to dominate, with Nikon a close second. Entry level bodies + kit lens dominate, but I'm sometimes surprised by the number of higher-end bodies w L lenses attached (I've even seen one or two tourists with two 1Dxs + big white zooms dangling from their necks - hard to imagine enjoying that experience, esp. in a steamy mid-Atlantic summer). I tend to keep a look-out for other brands, but I doubt many will be surprised if I say that I don't often see M43, Fuji X and Sony A7/A7r; finding a fellow A7r or OM-D user is so rare I'm almost tempted to overcome my anglo reserve and go and talk to them.... (If you want to get funny/inquisitive looks, try using a mirrorless body of some sort with an old manual lens attached, as I often do.)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 8, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what mode random people use?



No you are not the only one. I try to spend the majority of my time not worrying about what other people do. 

Besides, for a tourist picture, there is nothing wrong with setting the camera on Automatic. Nothing. 

To the vast majority of the people who own DSLRs, it is a tool to take a picture. Nothing more or less. Besides the automatic setting on modern DSLRs does a pretty good job.


----------



## gsealy (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a 5DIII and a 1D, but there is something about my t4i that I really like for just grabbing and taking it along in the car on a trip or a hike. I use it mostly with an EF-S 55-250mm lens as I can get a range of shots. I can make it small and light, or I can deck it out with a battery grip, Carry Speed viewfinder, and L lens of any kind. The darn thing takes good video too. I shoot in shutter, aperture, or manual mode depending on the situation. I use the Cinestyle profile, which is really great for color correction. 

If I am planning on doing an important video then I will take the t4i to spec out the situation before bringing in the other cameras. I can take test videos, check out the lighting, exposure, depth of field, determine the lens, etc. Boom, with one small camera I can work out what I have to do. 

What I am saying is that I can definitely see the reason why a lot of people use Rebels. The t4i is a great value for the money it costs. It gives anybody a great set of options. You can use it just for fun, or you can use it as work tool too.


----------



## Dukinald (Jul 8, 2014)

cid said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



If I was gonna let someone take a picture with my camera, I'll probably set it to P so all the person needs to do is press the shutter. Unless Dof matters then I'll preset the Av.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 8, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> these people will not purchase a new camera for at least another 5 years.



Funny - I just bought a 60D coming from a T1i I purchased in 2009. You were dead on too - it had all of the features I wanted at the time and it still works well today, though I now prefer the ergonomics and speed of the 60D. Not sure how long I'll have the 60D, I'm getting anxious to see about this new camera in September. I can't complain though - it was a heck of an upgrade for $460.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 8, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned any Rebel is a fantastic investment over a point and shoot. And the T3 is about as good as it gets for a travel camera, it gets about 30% longer battery life than any other entry level SLR and it's cheap enough not to worry about.

I would pick up a second (then I would have three batteries!) but chances are by the time anything goes wrong I'll be able to get the successor to the SL1 (which should have DPAF).


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't care what mode random people use? It's one thing to observe what camera someone has (and since manufacturers often put the model name on the strap, it's easy for those of us to don't follow the mass market offerings closely) from afar, but getting up close enough to observe mode-selection dials? That's weird. IJS.
> ...



Of course when someone asks you for advise it isn't weird to first observe what they are currently doing. That's appropriate. 

I just got the impression (for example from the post above citing a percentage) that people were scoping out random passers by, "haha that dude is on automatic, he must be a total noob," or "lol that chick bumped her dial to bulb and she probably won't notice until it's too late to get the bride and groom kissing, loser."

It's not like I particularly care if people look at the dials on my cameras, it's just kinda a weird curiosity, especially since the dials don't tell the whole story.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 10, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> I think Australia is rapidly become mirrorless central. In particular, I'm noticing a lot more Sony Nex and Olympus cameras.



Europe is the same. For some reason the US is not in on the mirrorless revolution (yet). But maybe they prefer 'big' over 'small' (fits the stereotype too)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't care what mode random people use?
> ...



Really? 
About proper shutter speed? About DOF? about focus on the subject that you intended to focus?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd guess that the Rebels outsell all the other Canon models by 50-1, so its surprising that you don't see more.

With the small aperture kit lens, the green dial works fine. Many casual users want a big depth of field. They get lots of good images too.

Obviously, they are not pro photographers obsessing over depth of field and shutter speeds, they just shoot, and have a good time, just like tourists have since the point and shoot was invented. There were lots of excellent images taken with 35mm film in a disposable camera. No AF or Aperture settings at all.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2014)

I was at Kennnedy Space Center the other week, I ended up getting on the launch pad transfer bus first and sat down on the first seat, I then had thirty to fourty people pass by me, there were about eight DSLR'S and every one of them was a Rebel. No mirror less, no Nikons, no 5D Mk III's, 6D's or anything else. Lots of different nationalities from both USA and abroad, the only cameras on that bus were Rebels and iPhones. This fascinated me so I kept looking, didn't see anything but Rebels and iPhones/phones for the rest of trip including the return bus trip where I made a point of looking.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 10, 2014)

zlatko said:


> I use a bunch of Canon DSLRs, but sometimes the smallest one is the most fun. The Rebel SL1 (100D) is super light and small, easiest to carry, and it works with all of my Canon lenses. By comparison, all of the other Rebels are big!



I got an SL1 for making a pole-cam. Very light and surprisingly good image quality. My 5D III was way too heavy after 5 minutes.



Bodie / pole cam © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd guess that the Rebels outsell all the other Canon models by 50-1, so its surprising that you don't see more.
> 
> With the small aperture kit lens, the green dial works fine. Many casual users want a big depth of field. They get lots of good images too.
> 
> Obviously, they are not pro photographers obsessing over depth of field and shutter speeds, they just shoot, and have a good time, just like tourists have since the point and shoot was invented. There were lots of excellent images taken with 35mm film in a disposable camera. No AF or Aperture settings at all.



When I first started playing golf, the 1st thing I did wrong was taking golf lessons from a high 90ish handicap golfer(my co-worker). Bad habits are easy to pickup and adapt. Fixing them are not easy. Buying pro Taylormade driver, fairway woods, irons and ScottyCameron putter didn't help me finding the fairways.

After spending 30hrs with the local golf instructor on/off golf courses, my handicap improved.
Understanding the fundamental our hobbies will help us enjoy them even more...

With today Tech, latest golf clubs help golfers gain more in distance and more control approaching the greens.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jul 11, 2014)

I live in Utah and I have been seeing a lot of Nikon. I went hiking at Alta today and I saw 2-1 Nikons to Canons. I think I only saw 2-3 other canon shooter and Nikon was 4-6.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Yup, Really. ;D Automatic handles all that stuff pretty well these days. 

If some one just wants a snapshot of something on vacation, automatic is most likely all they will need. 

Now if they want to take a more technical or artistic picture, then of course, automatic is limiting. But how many tourists care about that? Percentage wise, I think we can round that to the nearest zero. ;D

In my opinion, what tourists care about is being able to take the picture quickly, easily, and reliabily so they can get on with what they were doing -- enjoying being there. ;D

That's the difference between a tourist and a photographer. A tourist enjoys being there, a photographer is too worried about the picture to enjoy being there. LoL  

But seriously, it is all about what the shooter is looking for in their picture. Not every picture needs to be artistic. Some may just want a snapshot to share.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 11, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



Tourists are on holiday, not a photography shoot. Let them enjoy their holidays and their snapshots. Life is complicated enough as it is.

I find it quite challenging to combine photography with my holidays; it's a bit of a trade-off so when I'm not quite satisfied with the results, I remind myself I had a great holiday


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 11, 2014)

Auto mode is only for 2 reasons- the clueless or when you're in a situation where there is no second chance under crazy conditions.
My SL1 is 90% a "pole-cam" and stays in Auto. It has never failed me. Can't say the same for some of my setting guesses on the 7D or 5DIII.


----------



## sdsr (Jul 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Tourists are on holiday, not a photography shoot. Let them enjoy their holidays and their snapshots. Life is complicated enough as it is.



Yes, of course; to that extent you and acutancephotography are right - A-mode is just fine (but then if snapshots are the criterion, one has to wonder why they're using a dslr of any sort in the first place...). What amuses/interests me is the implicit assumption that tourist photography is just about replicating postcards and providing photos of husbands/wives posing awkwardly in front of monuments - or is that simply what the term has come to mean (just as "soccer mom" has somehow come, rather insultingly, in the US to be the archetype of a certain sort of clueless/lazy/uninterested photographer)? Maybe that's Dylan777's point.

Regardless of that, is it really still the case that in A mode you can't select focus points? That would drive me nuts. (The only camera I have with me is a Sony a6000, but as the lens attached to it is an elderly Pentax-M I can't use the camera in either of its two "intelligent auto" modes to find out first-hand.)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



To pick a target that you want the camera to focus is not that complicate. Even my 5yrs knows how to dial proper shutter speed when she photographs her 3yrs sister running in the front yard.

Uhmmm Tourists....Tourists : : :


----------



## DRR (Jul 11, 2014)

I was in NY recently (I am from there originally but only visit a couple times a year these days - at best) and was noticing people's cameras also.

American and European tourists - about 2:1 Canon:Nikon. To be honest there were a lot of Nikons, more than I was expecting. 

Asian tourists - lots of mirrorless, saw a surprising number of Samsung mirrorless, a bunch of others I didn't recognize.

Saw a Leica or two.

Saw someone who "uglified" their camera to make it less appealing to thieves. Since I know about the technique, I took a closer look and could tell it was a 5D Mark III.

And about a million iPhones used as cameras.


----------

